
2020: An Isolation Odyssey - unhammer
http://lydiacambron.com/index.php/project/2020-an-isolation-odyssey/
======
johnny_reilly
I hope the sequel is called "2021: the year we make contact"

------
ehnto
An Odyssey usually refers to a journey of which only one survives. Hopefully
you're both doing well! Excellent photography.

I watched 2001 a Space Odessy on an overnight international flight, it really
emphasized the atmosphere of distance and isolation I felt.

